# betta artwork



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

here is a picture of a betta i drew ... i can prob draw one for u if u want


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

haha, so cute! 

Could you draw Mars for me?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

yes i start working on him now


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

wht kind is he?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

i didnt think i was tht good... but urs are better


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

He's a Crown tail. 

Thank you ^^


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

hes super pretty


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*mars*

heres ur boy youlovegnats. i messed up a little on his eye but he was fun to draw


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*mars*















i for to attach them haha


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

forgot*


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I love it! ^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

ur welcome.. thank u!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

If you you want to draw more of mine, you're welcome to look in my album  I just added more in there. ^^


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome i,ll do some more


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do chili pepper?: (sorry about his fins, stupid filter >.<)








here is his fins a little bit better:
















thx if you could


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

suree!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

is he orange or red?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*heres chili pepper!*

i finished.. i got a lil carried away and decided to make some plants,haha. hope u like it if not feel free for me to redo it


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*forgot to attach it .. again!*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o my glob so pretty >w<


----------

